# RAF Sculthorpe 2018..Norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Oct 31, 2018)

I have been to Sculthorpe many times as it is local to me.but I have never ever seen the bomb stores in all my visits there.so seeing as I ain't been for a few years I thought I would try the bomb stores.situated over the other side I approached them from a different way.a long walk through fields and then I got to the fence,I thought I was going to have to give up,then I found a little gap.Whilst I was there I gave the control tower another look as I have only been in it the once.RAF Sculthorpe started off life as a satellite base to West Raynhasm in the second world war.after the war it had a total overhaul and in 1943 it was handed over too the US airforce.over the years all sorts of planes were based here.including B-45 bombers.capable of delivering nuclear warheads.these bombers was America's first deployment of planes since the second world war.Sculthorpe was known locally as quite a secretive base.a lot of plnaes use to come here what were not standard to the normal US airbases.the runway was one of the longest in Europe and was heated.it was said that the runway was one of the designated runways to take the space shuttle if it ran into trouble.the base was closed at the ed of the cold war.the domestic and technical sites were sold,the airfield side was retained and is used for training.I have been up there in the evening and seen the Americsan hercs flying low dropping parachutes, and occasionally landing the planes.

The bomb stores were not as big as some I have visited as in amount of buildings.but I get the impression a lot of the buildings have been demolished over the years.











































The tower you have to be a bit careful of getting this right as it is I the middle of the airfield so best to get a quiet weekend morning.the tower is only one of four built.one at Raynham which is being done up as a residential place,and a great job they are doing of it too.one is demolished.and the other is in use still.


























































I found this building a little bit off distance from the tower what I had never bee in.













Whilst iwas here I decided to give some of the other buildings a look.the comms and MP block,the two storey block,and three storey block,school and mess.sadly these are starting to look worse with a lot more graffiti than there ever was in them.

























































































































And finally one bit ihave not seen before either.the old base shop.it was located near the accommodation blocks and the housing estate.and would have served the families and personnel
.it had been opened up again as a shop but without much luck it seems.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 31, 2018)

That's a monster report mate. Some great pic there. Loved the tower.


----------



## steviefry125 (Oct 31, 2018)

love the look of this place mate,but u forgot to tell me you were going  i would have loved to of come


----------



## Wrench (Nov 1, 2018)

Bloody nice pics 
thats nice mate.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 1, 2018)

Thats a great looking place, must make my way over there one day!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 1, 2018)

Thank you all.i feel with the bomb stores done it's now complete.its worth a look if you are near.its the easiest big explore you can do


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2018)

Lovely stuff that, thanks Mikey.


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Covered it well Mikey, good to sime of the parts I missed.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 4, 2018)

Excellent documentation mikey, love all that peely paint decay and the weird graff at the end, great bog shots again


----------



## Ferox (Nov 22, 2018)

Cracking report that bud. Seems like i missed all the best bits when I went


----------

